# Highpoint Raid Cards -- 2220/2320

## 2kvolts2005

I am going to be building a file server.  I would like to use either the  highpoint tech 2220 or the new 2320.  What is the support like for these cards?  Do they work?

Thanks

----------

## [Lx]-=Mystify=-

highpoint is supporting *nix & *bsd for some years now...

have a look here (for the 2220)...

i own a rocketraid 404 (4 channel ata-raid controller) and it works like a charm with linux since years...

----------

## Lubomir

hello, i build the highpoint 2220 in a new server and now i have the problem that i doesnt know how to load the driver(compile it,put it in the kenel and load it). Please help me.

----------

## dathak512

I too am using the HP 2320, but i have no idea what driver to download: which version of driver should i go for? My options are below:

Fedora v1.02

RHEL/CentOS v1.02

SuSE v1.02 & v1.03

FreeBSD v1.02

Or do i go with the open source driver at the bottom?

Thanks,

_nick

----------

## Lubomir

You must take the opensource driver and compile the driver yourself.

----------

## dathak512

 *Lubomir wrote:*   

> You must take the opensource driver and compile the driver yourself.

 Awesome, thanks for the info.

_nick

----------

## dathak512

So i'll download and decompress the source code, but after going into the /product/rr232x/linux/ directory just running # make won't do anything 'cause i'll get an error when it tries to compile:

```
# make

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.o

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c: In function `refresh_sd_flags':

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c:288: warning: implicit declaration of function `mutex_lock'

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c:288: error: structure has no member named `i_mutex'

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c:294: warning: implicit declaration of function `mutex_unlock'

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c:294: error: structure has no member named `i_mutex'

make[2]: *** [/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/product/rr232x/linux/.build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [rr232x.ko] Error 2
```

I feel pretty dumb, because i'm sure it's just a configuration file that i have to edit so it will compile cleanly, but i don't know what file, or what to edit. Can anyone help me out of a hole here?

Thanks,

_nick

----------

## Ast0r

Did you try running

```
./configure
```

before running make?

----------

## dathak512

 *Ast0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ./configure
> ```
> ...

 

Where's that file? I couldn't see it anywhere in any of the directories that were created when i uncompressed the source.

Thanks,

_nick

----------

## overshoot

 *dathak512 wrote:*   

> So i'll download and decompress the source code, but after going into the /product/rr232x/linux/ directory just running # make won't do anything 'cause i'll get an error when it tries to compile:
> 
> ```
> # make
> 
> ...

 

Having just done the setup for the rr2310, I have to say, "Read The Fine README."

In short: Decompress it into its own directory (not the kernel sources), descend about two levels to the appropriate product directory, and either make && make install or (my preference) there's a target for patching the kernel source.

Works like a champ.

Warning: don't build it directly into the kernel.  It works fine that way, but the highpoint configuration tools can't find the driver to (for instance) monitor the RAID if it's not a module.

Second hint: make sure that the RAID volumes are configured as either RAID or LVM; it makes it much easier to have a persistent storage identifier.  I prefer setting them up as RAID1 because that way all I have to do to create a backup image is slap in another volume and add it to the mirror set.

HTH.  YMMV.  HAND.

----------

## dathak512

overshoot, thanks for the reply. I did read the readme file, but i guess i'm just dense! I followed your suggestion and did the following:

```
dime linux # pwd

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/product/rr232x/linux

dime linux # ls -a

.  ..  .build  Makefile  config.c

dime linux #  ls .build

Makefile

dime linux # make && make install

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.o

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c: In function `refresh_sd_flags':

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c:288: warning: implicit declaration of function `mutex_lock'

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c:288: error: structure has no member named `i_mutex'

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c:294: warning: implicit declaration of function `mutex_unlock'

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c:294: error: structure has no member named `i_mutex'

make[2]: *** [/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/product/rr232x/linux/.build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [rr232x.ko] Error 2
```

You say that your preference is to use a target for patching the kernel source; is that the .build directory?

Here's what happens in the .build directory:

```

dime .build # make && make install

# **snip** #

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c:454: error: parse error before "os_query_time"

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c: In function `os_printk':

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c:464: error: `va_list' undeclared (first use in this function)

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c:464: error: parse error before "args"

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c:467: error: `args' undeclared (first use in this function)

/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.c: At top level:

/usr/include/linux/device.h:373: error: storage size of `dev' isn't known

make: *** [/root/Desktop/rr232x-linux-src-1.03/osm/linux/os_linux.o] Error 1

```

I'm still getting tons of compile errors  :Sad: . Is the sorce buggy, or is my environment just bad luck for the compiler?

Thanks for your patience!

_nick

----------

## phorn

Looks like these drivers expect an older kernel. The newer kernel versions may have changed, but since the drivers are not part of the official kernel they have not been changed to keep up with the new kernel releases.

You may be stuck using an older kernel (2.6.15 or 2.6.14?) until they update their drivers to work with the latest kernel version.

Maybe you can look on their website for updates, or you can look for patches to the driver to make it work with the latest kernel.

----------

## overshoot

 *phorn wrote:*   

> Looks like these drivers expect an older kernel. The newer kernel versions may have changed, but since the drivers are not part of the official kernel they have not been changed to keep up with the new kernel releases.
> 
> You may be stuck using an older kernel (2.6.15 or 2.6.14?) until they update their drivers to work with the latest kernel version.
> 
> Maybe you can look on their website for updates, or you can look for patches to the driver to make it work with the latest kernel.

 

```
$ uname -r

2.6.17-gentoo-r8-labyrinth-4

```

Hmmm.

```

tar -xzf /packages/downloads/highpoint/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12-060710.tar.gz

cd rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/product/rr2310/linux

make patchkernel KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

etc.

Works like a champ.

----------

## dathak512

Here's my kernel:

```
dime linux # uname -r

2.6.15-gentoo-r5
```

Here's me trying to compile my kernel with RAID support:

```
dime linux # make menuconfig

scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/x86_64/Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

dime linux # make

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

  CHK     usr/initramfs_list

  GZIP    kernel/config_data.gz

  IKCFG   kernel/config_data.h

  CC      kernel/configs.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/rr232x/os_linux.o

drivers/scsi/rr232x/os_linux.c: In function `refresh_sd_flags':

drivers/scsi/rr232x/os_linux.c:288: warning: implicit declaration of function `mutex_lock'

drivers/scsi/rr232x/os_linux.c:288: error: structure has no member named `i_mutex'

drivers/scsi/rr232x/os_linux.c:294: warning: implicit declaration of function `mutex_unlock'

drivers/scsi/rr232x/os_linux.c:294: error: structure has no member named `i_mutex'

make[3]: *** [drivers/scsi/rr232x/os_linux.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/rr232x] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

But it dies. Same error again. Sorry for all the spam. Any help is appreciated!  :Smile: 

_nick

----------

## overshoot

 *dathak512 wrote:*   

> Here's my kernel:
> 
> But it dies. Same error again. Sorry for all the spam. Any help is appreciated! 
> 
> _nick

 

I haven't tried compiling it for x86_64, so I can't really comment.  You could try building a 32-bit copy just to see if you can (don't bother installing).  Otherwise, I'm out of ideas too.

I suppose it never hurts to do a completely clean build -- original kernel source, add the RAID patch, build.  If that doesn't work, you're in good case to contact their support and see what you can get.

Keep in touch -- I may need the 64-bit myself soon.

----------

## coldfire

Looks like your kernel doesn't have mutex support built in and only recognizes semaphores.  Somebody please correct me if I am wrong, but would setting CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y make a difference?  I think I remember reading something about this before.

Coldfire

----------

## coldfire

Just an update for those who are interested, I am currently trying to get this to compile with 2.6.18-gentoo (32-bit), and make complains about not being able to find the kernel version.  I have a version.h in the proper location and the symlink is setup properly.  I also tried with KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo as well, with no luck.  Does anyone have an idea as to how I can bypass the version check or perhaps get it to recognize my kernel version?

**UPDATE**  I have gotten everything to work.  I was able to get the kernel patch to apply by editing /inc/linux/Makefile.def within the unpacked driver directory.  The KERNEL_VER statement was commented out and replaced with a simple '2.6' as the shellcode isn't properly picking out the version in 2.6.18 kernels:

```

#KERNEL_VER := $(shell cat $(KERNELDIR)/include/linux/version.h | grep UTS_RELEASE | cut -c22-24 | head -n 1)

KERNEL_VER :=2.6
```

This is on a DG965RY motherboard that I as well had problems getting to work properly.  Kernel 2.6.18 solved pretty much all of the issues I was facing, as support for the ICH8 was included.

Coldfire

----------

## ynema

I'm currently running the rr2310 drivers on kernel 2.6.18-r6 but want to move to 2.6.19 (So I can use my JMicron controller) but I can't seem to get the drivers to compile anyone had any success with this or know what I should do to get them to work. I've tried highpoint support but they were not much help. Any idea's would be most appreciated

Here's the output I get from make

_________Start of File_________

include/linux/mod_devicetable.h:153: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u16'

include/linux/mod_devicetable.h:167: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u8'

include/linux/mod_devicetable.h:172: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u8'

include/linux/mod_devicetable.h:183: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u8'

include/linux/mod_devicetable.h:213: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u16'

include/linux/mod_devicetable.h:260: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u16'

include/linux/mod_devicetable.h:293: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u16'

In file included from include/linux/pci.h:50,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:23,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/ioport.h:18: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:102: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:102: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:103: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:103: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:105: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:105: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:107: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:108: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:119: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:120: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:127: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:127: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:128: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:129: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/ioport.h:131: error: expected ')' before 's'

In file included from include/linux/pci.h:54,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:23,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/device.h:82: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ssize_t'

include/linux/device.h:126: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ssize_t'

include/linux/device.h:155: error: field 'sem' has incomplete type

include/linux/device.h:182: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ssize_t'

include/linux/device.h:195: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ssize_t'

include/linux/device.h:236: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'dev_t'

include/linux/device.h: In function 'class_get_devdata':

include/linux/device.h:253: error: 'struct class_device' has no member named 'class_data'

include/linux/device.h: In function 'class_set_devdata':

include/linux/device.h:259: error: 'struct class_device' has no member named 'class_data'

include/linux/device.h: At top level:

include/linux/device.h:298: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dev_t'

include/linux/device.h:301: error: format string argument not a string type

include/linux/device.h:302: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dev_t'

include/linux/device.h:307: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ssize_t'

include/linux/device.h:336: error: field 'sem' has incomplete type

include/linux/device.h:350: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u64'

                                                                                include/linux/device.h:414: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dev_t'

include/linux/device.h:415: error: format string argument not a string type

include/linux/device.h:416: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dev_t'

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:23,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/pci.h:106: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u32'

include/linux/pci.h:127: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u8'

include/linux/pci.h: In function 'pci_find_saved_cap':

include/linux/pci.h:189: error: 'struct pci_dev' has no member named 'saved_cap_space'

include/linux/pci.h: In function 'pci_add_saved_cap':

include/linux/pci.h:199: error: 'struct pci_dev' has no member named 'saved_cap_space'

include/linux/pci.h: At top level:

include/linux/pci.h:270: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u32'

include/linux/pci.h:271: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u32'

include/linux/pci.h:276: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u32'

include/linux/pci.h:278: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u32'

include/linux/pci.h:658: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u8'

include/linux/pci.h:658: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u16'

include/linux/pci.h:658: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u32'

include/linux/pci.h:659: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u8'

include/linux/pci.h:659: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u16'

include/linux/pci.h:659: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u32'

include/linux/pci.h: In function 'pci_enable_device':

include/linux/pci.h:686: error: 'EIO' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/pci.h: At top level:

include/linux/pci.h:688: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u64'

include/linux/pci.h: In function 'pci_set_dma_mask':

include/linux/pci.h:688: error: 'EIO' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/pci.h: In function 'pci_assign_resource':

include/linux/pci.h:689: error: 'EBUSY' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/pci.h: At top level:

include/linux/pci.h:694: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u8'

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:23,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/pci.h:716:21: error: asm/pci.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/pci.h: In function 'pci_get_drvdata':

include/linux/pci.h:737: error: 'struct pci_dev' has no member named 'dev'

include/linux/pci.h: In function 'pci_set_drvdata':

include/linux/pci.h:742: error: 'struct pci_dev' has no member named 'dev'

include/linux/pci.h: In function 'pci_name':

include/linux/pci.h:750: error: 'struct pci_dev' has no member named 'dev'

include/linux/pci.h: At top level:

include/linux/pci.h:759: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/pci.h:760: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'resource_size_t'

include/linux/pci.h: In function 'pci_resource_to_user':

include/linux/pci.h:762: error: 'start' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/pci.h:762: error: 'const struct resource' has no member named 'start'

include/linux/pci.h:763: error: 'end' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/pci.h:763: error: 'const struct resource' has no member named 'end'

                                                                                include/linux/pci.h: At top level:

include/linux/pci.h:776: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u16'

In file included from include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:24,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/hardirq.h:7:25: error: asm/hardirq.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/hardirq.h:40:27: warning: "NR_IRQS" is not defined

include/linux/hardirq.h:59:5: warning: "PREEMPT_ACTIVE" is not defined

include/linux/hardirq.h:60:2: error: #error PREEMPT_ACTIVE is too low!

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:24,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/interrupt.h: In function 'cli':

include/linux/interrupt.h:198: warning: implicit declaration of function 'local_irq_disable'

include/linux/interrupt.h: In function 'sti':

include/linux/interrupt.h:202: warning: implicit declaration of function 'local_irq_enable'

include/linux/interrupt.h: In function 'save_flags':

include/linux/interrupt.h:206: warning: implicit declaration of function 'local_save_flags'

include/linux/interrupt.h: At top level:

include/linux/interrupt.h:279: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'atomic_t'

include/linux/interrupt.h: In function 'tasklet_disable_nosync':

include/linux/interrupt.h:338: error: 'struct tasklet_struct' has no member named 'count'

include/linux/interrupt.h:339: warning: implicit declaration of function 'smp_mb__after_atomic_inc'

include/linux/interrupt.h: In function 'tasklet_disable':

include/linux/interrupt.h:346: warning: implicit declaration of function 'smp_mb'

                                                                                include/linux/interrupt.h: In function 'tasklet_enable':

include/linux/interrupt.h:351: warning: implicit declaration of function 'smp_mb__before_atomic_dec'

include/linux/interrupt.h:352: warning: implicit declaration of function 'atomic_dec'

include/linux/interrupt.h:352: error: 'struct tasklet_struct' has no member named 'count'

include/linux/interrupt.h: In function 'tasklet_hi_enable':

include/linux/interrupt.h:358: error: 'struct tasklet_struct' has no member named 'count'

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:27,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/delay.h:12:23: error: asm/delay.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/fs.h:10,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/ioctl.h:4:23: error: asm/ioctl.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/fs.h:270,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/kdev_t.h: At top level:

include/linux/kdev_t.h:21: error: expected ')' before 'dev'

include/linux/kdev_t.h:26: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'old_encode_dev'

include/linux/kdev_t.h:31: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'old_decode_dev'

include/linux/kdev_t.h:36: error: expected ')' before 'dev'

include/linux/kdev_t.h:41: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'new_encode_dev'

include/linux/kdev_t.h:48: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'new_decode_dev'

include/linux/kdev_t.h:55: error: expected ')' before 'dev'

include/linux/kdev_t.h:60: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'huge_encode_dev'

include/linux/kdev_t.h:65: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'huge_decode_dev'

include/linux/kdev_t.h:70: error: expected ')' before 'dev'

include/linux/kdev_t.h:75: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'sysv_encode_dev'

include/linux/kdev_t.h:80: error: expected ')' before 'dev'

include/linux/kdev_t.h:85: error: expected ')' before 'dev'

In file included from include/linux/fs.h:271,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/dcache.h:83: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'atomic_t'

include/linux/dcache.h:135: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h: In function '__d_drop':

include/linux/dcache.h:199: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_flags'

include/linux/dcache.h:200: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_flags'

include/linux/dcache.h:201: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_hash'

include/linux/dcache.h: In function 'd_drop':

include/linux/dcache.h:208: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_lock'

include/linux/dcache.h:210: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_lock'

include/linux/dcache.h: In function 'dname_external':

include/linux/dcache.h:216: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_name'

include/linux/dcache.h:216: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_iname'

include/linux/dcache.h: At top level:

include/linux/dcache.h:222: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h:223: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h:224: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h:229: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h:230: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h:231: warning: 'struct super_block' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h:233: warning: 'struct super_block' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h:237: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h:242: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h:243: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h:262: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h: In function 'd_add':

include/linux/dcache.h:264: warning: passing argument 2 of 'd_instantiate' from incompatible pointer type

include/linux/dcache.h: At top level:

include/linux/dcache.h:276: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/dcache.h: In function 'd_add_unique':

include/linux/dcache.h:280: warning: passing argument 2 of 'd_instantiate_unique' from incompatible pointer type

include/linux/dcache.h: In function 'dget':

include/linux/dcache.h:316: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_count'

include/linux/dcache.h:317: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_count'

include/linux/dcache.h: In function 'd_unhashed':

include/linux/dcache.h:333: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_flags'

include/linux/dcache.h: In function 'dget_parent':

include/linux/dcache.h:340: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_lock'

include/linux/dcache.h:341: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_parent'

                                                                                include/linux/dcache.h:342: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_lock'

include/linux/dcache.h: In function 'd_mountpoint':

include/linux/dcache.h:350: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_mounted'

In file included from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/fs.h: At top level:

include/linux/fs.h:303: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:304: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:305: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'ssize_t'

include/linux/fs.h:337: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'umode_t'

                                                                                In file included from include/linux/fs.h:356,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/quota.h:44: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'qid_t'

include/linux/quota.h:45: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'qsize_t'

include/linux/quota.h:106: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u64'

include/linux/quota.h:127: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u64'

In file included from include/linux/quota.h:137,

                 from include/linux/fs.h:356,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/dqblk_xfs.h:51: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__s8'

include/linux/dqblk_xfs.h:138: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u64'

include/linux/dqblk_xfs.h:144: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__s8'

In file included from include/linux/fs.h:356,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/quota.h:152: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u32'

include/linux/quota.h:219: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'atomic_t'

include/linux/quota.h:247: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

                                                                                include/linux/quota.h:248: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

   include/linux/quota.h:249: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'qsize_t'

include/linux/quota.h:249: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

                                                                                include/linux/quota.h:250: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

   include/linux/quota.h:251: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'qsize_t'

include/linux/quota.h:251: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

                                                                                include/linux/quota.h:252: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

   include/linux/quota.h:253: warning: 'struct inode' declared inside parameter list

                                                                                   include/linux/quota.h:268: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'qid_t'

include/linux/quota.h:269: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'qid_t'

include/linux/quota.h:272: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'qid_t'

include/linux/quota.h:273: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'qid_t'

include/linux/quota.h:290: error: field 'dqptr_sem' has incomplete type

In file included from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/fs.h:420: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ssize_t'

                                                                                include/linux/fs.h:455: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'dev_t'

In file included from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/fs.h:531:5: warning: "BITS_PER_LONG" is not defined

include/linux/fs.h:545: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'atomic_t'

include/linux/fs.h:639: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'i_size_read'

include/linux/fs.h:641:5: warning: "BITS_PER_LONG" is not defined

include/linux/fs.h:650:7: warning: "BITS_PER_LONG" is not defined

include/linux/fs.h:667: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:669:5: warning: "BITS_PER_LONG" is not defined

include/linux/fs.h:673:7: warning: "BITS_PER_LONG" is not defined

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'i_size_write':

include/linux/fs.h:678: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_size'

include/linux/fs.h:678: error: 'i_size' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'iminor':

include/linux/fs.h:684: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_rdev'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'imajor':

include/linux/fs.h:689: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_rdev'

include/linux/fs.h: At top level:

include/linux/fs.h:698: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'uid_t'

include/linux/fs.h:732: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'atomic_t'

include/linux/fs.h:765:5: warning: "BITS_PER_LONG" is not defined

include/linux/fs.h:767:7: warning: "BITS_PER_LONG" is not defined

include/linux/fs.h:789: warning: 'struct file_lock' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:790: warning: 'struct file_lock' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:791: warning: 'struct file_lock' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:792: warning: 'struct file_lock' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:796: warning: 'struct file_lock' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:797: warning: 'struct file_lock' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:798: warning: 'struct file_lock' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:799: warning: 'struct file_lock' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:800: warning: 'struct file_lock' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:801: warning: 'struct file_lock' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:802: warning: 'struct file_lock' declared inside parameter list

In file included from include/linux/nfs.h:130,

                 from include/linux/nfs_fs_i.h:6,

                 from include/linux/fs.h:806,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/sunrpc/msg_prot.h:18: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'rpc_authflavor_t'

include/linux/sunrpc/msg_prot.h:106: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'rpc_fraghdr'

In file included from include/linux/nfs_fs_i.h:6,

                 from include/linux/fs.h:806,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/nfs.h: In function 'nfs_compare_fh':

include/linux/nfs.h:148: error: too many arguments to function 'memcmp'

include/linux/nfs.h: In function 'nfs_copy_fh':

include/linux/nfs.h:154: error: too many arguments to function 'memcpy'

In file included from include/linux/fs.h:806,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/nfs_fs_i.h: At top level:

include/linux/nfs_fs_i.h:14: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u32'

In file included from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/fs.h:818: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'loff_t'

In file included from include/linux/fs.h:839,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/fcntl.h:4:23: error: asm/fcntl.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/fcntl.h:40:5: warning: "BITS_PER_LONG" is not defined

In file included from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/fs.h:841: warning: 'struct flock' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:843: warning: 'struct flock' declared inside parameter list

In file included from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5

include/linux/fs.h:802: warning: 'struct file_lock' declared inside parameter list

In file included from include/linux/nfs.h:130,

                 from include/linux/nfs_fs_i.h:6,

                 from include/linux/fs.h:806,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/sunrpc/msg_prot.h:18: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'rpc_authflavor_t'

include/linux/sunrpc/msg_prot.h:106: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'rpc_fraghdr'

In file included from include/linux/nfs_fs_i.h:6,

                 from include/linux/fs.h:806,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/nfs.h: In function 'nfs_compare_fh':

include/linux/nfs.h:148: error: too many arguments to function 'memcmp'

include/linux/nfs.h: In function 'nfs_copy_fh':

include/linux/nfs.h:154: error: too many arguments to function 'memcpy'

In file included from include/linux/fs.h:806,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/nfs_fs_i.h: At top level:

include/linux/nfs_fs_i.h:14: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u32'

In file included from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/fs.h:818: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'loff_t'

In file included from include/linux/fs.h:839,

                 from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/fcntl.h:4:23: error: asm/fcntl.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/fcntl.h:40:5: warning: "BITS_PER_LONG" is not defined

In file included from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/fs.h:841: warning: 'struct flock' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:843: warning: 'struct flock' declared inside parameter list

In file included from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/fs.h:845:5: warning: "BITS_PER_LONG" is not defined

include/linux/fs.h:856: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:856: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:874: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:875: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:896: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'f_getown'

include/linux/fs.h:914: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'dev_t'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'get_fs_excl':

include/linux/fs.h:982: error: 'current' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'put_fs_excl':

include/linux/fs.h:987: error: 'current' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'has_fs_excl':

include/linux/fs.h:992: error: 'current' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'lock_super':

include/linux/fs.h:1002: error: 'struct super_block' has no member named 's_lock'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'unlock_super':

include/linux/fs.h:1008: error: 'struct super_block' has no member named 's_lock'

include/linux/fs.h: At top level:

include/linux/fs.h:1017: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dev_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1061: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1061: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u64'

include/linux/fs.h:1070: warning: 'struct gendisk' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:1071: warning: 'struct gendisk' declared inside parameter list

include/linux/fs.h:1086: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'size_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1110: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1146: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dev_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1156: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1157: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ssize_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1165: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'rw_copy_check_uvector'

include/linux/fs.h:1170: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'vfs_read'

include/linux/fs.h:1171: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'vfs_write'

include/linux/fs.h:1172: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'vfs_readv'

include/linux/fs.h:1174: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'vfs_writev'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'inc_nlink':

include/linux/fs.h:1236: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_nlink'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'drop_nlink':

include/linux/fs.h:1247: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_nlink'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'clear_nlink':

include/linux/fs.h:1252: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_nlink'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'file_accessed':

include/linux/fs.h:1264: error: 'struct file' has no member named 'f_flags'

include/linux/fs.h:1264: error: 'O_NOATIME' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/fs.h: At top level:

include/linux/fs.h:1357: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before '__u32'

include/linux/fs.h:1360: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before '__u32'

include/linux/fs.h:1453: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1453: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'locks_verify_locked':

include/linux/fs.h:1464: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_sb'

include/linux/fs.h:1464: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_mode'

include/linux/fs.h: At top level:

include/linux/fs.h:1469: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1469: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1473: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'locks_verify_truncate':

include/linux/fs.h:1475: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_flock'

include/linux/fs.h:1475: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_sb'

include/linux/fs.h:1475: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_mode'

include/linux/fs.h:1478: error: 'size' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/fs.h:1478: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_size'

include/linux/fs.h:1478: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_size'

include/linux/fs.h:1479: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_size'

include/linux/fs.h:1479: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_size'

include/linux/fs.h:1480: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_size'

include/linux/fs.h:1481: error: too many arguments to function 'locks_mandatory_area'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'break_lease':

include/linux/fs.h:1487: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_flock'

include/linux/fs.h: At top level:

include/linux/fs.h:1494: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1555: error: expected ')' before '*' token

include/linux/fs.h:1556: error: expected ')' before 'unsigned'

include/linux/fs.h:1560: error: expected ')' before 'unsigned'

include/linux/fs.h:1562: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'off_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1579: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'umode_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1579: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dev_t'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'invalidate_remote_inode':

include/linux/fs.h:1612: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_mode'

include/linux/fs.h:1612: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_mode'

include/linux/fs.h:1613: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_mode'

include/linux/fs.h:1614: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_mapping'

include/linux/fs.h: At top level:

include/linux/fs.h:1625: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1625: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1629: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1629: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'put_write_access':

include/linux/fs.h:1651: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_writecount'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'allow_write_access':

include/linux/fs.h:1656: error: 'struct dentry' has no member named 'd_inode'

include/linux/fs.h: At top level:

include/linux/fs.h:1671: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'find_inode_number'

In file included from include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/fs.h:1676: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'default_llseek'

include/linux/fs.h:1678: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'vfs_llseek'

include/linux/fs.h:1683: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'iunique'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'iget':

include/linux/fs.h:1703: error: 'struct inode' has no member named 'i_state'

include/linux/fs.h:1704: error: 'struct super_block' has no member named 's_op'

include/linux/fs.h: At top level:

include/linux/fs.h:1742: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1742: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1743: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'generic_file_aio_read'

include/linux/fs.h:1744: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'generic_file_aio_write'

include/linux/fs.h:1745: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'generic_file_aio_write_nolock'

include/linux/fs.h:1747: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'generic_file_direct_write'

include/linux/fs.h:1749: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'generic_file_buffered_write'

include/linux/fs.h:1751: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'do_sync_read'

include/linux/fs.h:1752: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'do_sync_write'

include/linux/fs.h:1753: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'generic_file_sendfile'

include/linux/fs.h:1756: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1759: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'generic_file_splice_read'

include/linux/fs.h:1761: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'generic_file_splice_write'

include/linux/fs.h:1763: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'generic_file_splice_write_nolock'

include/linux/fs.h:1765: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'generic_splice_sendpage'

include/linux/fs.h:1767: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1768: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1772: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'no_llseek'

include/linux/fs.h:1773: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'generic_file_llseek'

include/linux/fs.h:1774: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'remote_llseek'

include/linux/fs.h:1789: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1795: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'do_generic_file_read':

include/linux/fs.h:1799: error: 'struct file' has no member named 'f_mapping'

include/linux/fs.h:1800: error: 'struct file' has no member named 'f_ra'

include/linux/fs.h:1802: error: 'ppos' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/fs.h:1804: warning: passing argument 5 of 'do_generic_mapping_read' from incompatible pointer type

include/linux/fs.h:1804: error: too many arguments to function 'do_generic_mapping_read'

include/linux/fs.h: At top level:

include/linux/fs.h:1863: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1864: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1865: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'inode_get_bytes'

include/linux/fs.h:1866: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1880: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

include/linux/fs.h:1885: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'dcache_dir_lseek'

include/linux/fs.h:1902: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'generic_read_dir'

include/linux/fs.h:1911: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'simple_read_from_buffer'

include/linux/fs.h:1925: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'parent_ino'

include/linux/fs.h:1945: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ssize_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1952: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/fs.h:1953: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'simple_transaction_read'

include/linux/fs.h:1957: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/fs.h: In function 'simple_transaction_set':

include/linux/fs.h:1959: error: 'struct file' has no member named 'private_data'

include/linux/fs.h:1961: error: 'n' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/fs.h:1961: error: 'PAGE_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/fs.h:1968: error: 'struct simple_transaction_argresp' has no member named 'size'

include/linux/fs.h: At top level:

include/linux/fs.h:2008: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u64'

include/linux/fs.h:2008: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'u64'

include/linux/fs.h:2011: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'simple_attr_read'

include/linux/fs.h:2013: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'simple_attr_write'

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:28,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/proc_fs.h:43: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'off_t'

include/linux/proc_fs.h:47: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'off_t'

include/linux/proc_fs.h:53: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'mode_t'

include/linux/proc_fs.h:74: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'size_t'

include/linux/proc_fs.h:81: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'loff_t'

include/linux/proc_fs.h:215: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'mode_t'

include/linux/proc_fs.h:225: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'mode_t'

include/linux/proc_fs.h:228: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'mode_t'

include/linux/proc_fs.h:240: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:33,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/reboot.h:75:35: error: asm/emergency-restart.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:34,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/random.h:38: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u32'

include/linux/random.h:54: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'secure_ip_id'

include/linux/random.h:55: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'secure_ipv4_port_ephemeral'

include/linux/random.h:56: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'secure_ipv6_port_ephemeral'

include/linux/random.h:58: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'secure_tcp_sequence_number'

include/linux/random.h:60: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'secure_tcpv6_sequence_number'

include/linux/random.h:62: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'secure_dccp_sequence_number'

include/linux/random.h:72: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'random32'

include/linux/random.h:73: error: expected ')' before 'seed'

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:36:25: error: asm/uaccess.h: No such file or directory

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:37:20: error: asm/io.h: No such file or directory

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:40:5: warning: "LINUX_VERSION_CODE" is not defined

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:40:26: warning: "KERNEL_VERSION" is not defined

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:40:40: error: missing binary operator before token "("

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:44:5: warning: "LINUX_VERSION_CODE" is not defined

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:44:27: warning: "KERNEL_VERSION" is not defined

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:44:41: error: missing binary operator before token "("

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:48:5: warning: "LINUX_VERSION_CODE" is not defined

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:48:26: warning: "KERNEL_VERSION" is not defined

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:48:40: error: missing binary operator before token "("

In file included from include/linux/mm.h:19,

                 from include/linux/pagemap.h:7,

                 from include/linux/blkdev.h:10,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/mm_types.h:21: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'atomic_t'

In file included from include/linux/mm.h:19,

                 from include/linux/pagemap.h:7,

                 from include/linux/blkdev.h:10,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/mm_types.h:43:16: warning: "CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS" is not defined

In file included from include/linux/pagemap.h:7,

                 from include/linux/blkdev.h:10,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/mm.h:40:25: error: asm/pgtable.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/pagemap.h:7,

                 from include/linux/blkdev.h:10,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/mm.h:69: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'pgprot_t'

include/linux/mm.h:190: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'protection_map'

include/linux/mm.h:203: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pgprot_t'

In file included from include/linux/mm.h:227,

                 from include/linux/pagemap.h:7,

                 from include/linux/blkdev.h:10,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/page-flags.h:95:6: warning: "BITS_PER_LONG" is not defined

In file included from include/linux/pagemap.h:7,

                 from include/linux/blkdev.h:10,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'put_page_testzero':

include/linux/mm.h:254: error: 'struct page' has no member named '_count'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'get_page_unless_zero':

include/linux/mm.h:264: warning: implicit declaration of function 'atomic_inc_not_zero'

include/linux/mm.h:264: error: 'struct page' has no member named '_count'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'page_count':

include/linux/mm.h:270: error: 'struct page' has no member named 'private'

include/linux/mm.h:271: error: 'struct page' has no member named '_count'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'get_page':

include/linux/mm.h:277: error: 'struct page' has no member named 'private'

include/linux/mm.h:279: error: 'struct page' has no member named '_count'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'init_page_count':

include/linux/mm.h:288: warning: implicit declaration of function 'atomic_set'

include/linux/mm.h:288: error: 'struct page' has no member named '_count'

In file included from include/linux/pagemap.h:7,

                 from include/linux/blkdev.h:10,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/mm.h:384:47: warning: "FLAGS_RESERVED" is not defined

include/linux/mm.h:422:46: warning: "FLAGS_RESERVED" is not defined

include/linux/mm.h:423:2: error: #error SECTIONS_WIDTH+NODES_WIDTH+ZONES_WIDTH > FLAGS_RESERVED

In file included from include/linux/mm.h:497,

                 from include/linux/pagemap.h:7,

                 from include/linux/blkdev.h:10,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/vmstat.h: At top level:

include/linux/vmstat.h:96: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'vm_stat'

include/linux/vmstat.h: In function 'zone_page_state_add':

include/linux/vmstat.h:101: warning: implicit declaration of function 'atomic_long_add'

include/linux/vmstat.h:101: error: 'struct zone' has no member named 'vm_stat'

include/linux/vmstat.h:102: error: 'vm_stat' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/vmstat.h: In function 'global_page_state':

include/linux/vmstat.h:107: warning: implicit declaration of function 'atomic_long_read'

include/linux/vmstat.h:107: error: 'vm_stat' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/vmstat.h: In function 'zone_page_state':

include/linux/vmstat.h:118: error: 'struct zone' has no member named 'vm_stat'

include/linux/vmstat.h: In function 'zap_zone_vm_stats':

include/linux/vmstat.h:167: error: 'struct zone' has no member named 'vm_stat'

include/linux/vmstat.h:167: error: 'struct zone' has no member named 'vm_stat'

include/linux/vmstat.h:167: error: too many arguments to function 'memset'

include/linux/vmstat.h: In function '__inc_zone_state':

include/linux/vmstat.h:200: warning: implicit declaration of function 'atomic_long_inc'

include/linux/vmstat.h:200: error: 'struct zone' has no member named 'vm_stat'

include/linux/vmstat.h:201: error: 'vm_stat' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/vmstat.h: In function '__dec_zone_page_state':

include/linux/vmstat.h:213: warning: implicit declaration of function 'atomic_long_dec'

include/linux/vmstat.h:213: error: 'struct zone' has no member named 'vm_stat'

include/linux/vmstat.h:214: error: 'vm_stat' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/pagemap.h:7,

                 from include/linux/blkdev.h:10,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'lowmem_page_address':

include/linux/mm.h:501: warning: implicit declaration of function '__va'

include/linux/mm.h:501: warning: implicit declaration of function 'page_to_pfn'

include/linux/mm.h:501: error: 'PAGE_SHIFT' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/mm.h:501: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'page_mapping':

include/linux/mm.h:543: error: 'struct page' has no member named 'mapping'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'PageAnon':

include/linux/mm.h:554: error: 'struct page' has no member named 'mapping'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'page_index':

include/linux/mm.h:564: error: 'struct page' has no member named 'private'

include/linux/mm.h:565: error: 'struct page' has no member named 'index'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'reset_page_mapcount':

include/linux/mm.h:575: error: 'struct page' has no member named '_mapcount'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'page_mapcount':

include/linux/mm.h:580: error: 'struct page' has no member named '_mapcount'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'page_mapped':

include/linux/mm.h:588: error: 'struct page' has no member named '_mapcount'

include/linux/mm.h: At top level:

include/linux/mm.h:652: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'can_do_mlock':

include/linux/mm.h:669: error: 'current' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/mm.h:669: error: 'RLIMIT_MEMLOCK' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/mm.h: At top level:

include/linux/mm.h:673: error: expected ')' before 'struct'

include/linux/mm.h:674: error: expected ')' before 'struct'

include/linux/mm.h:688: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pte_t'

include/linux/mm.h:702: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pgprot_t'

include/linux/mm.h:704: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/mm.h:704: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/mm.h:707: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/mm.h:707: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'unmap_shared_mapping_range':

include/linux/mm.h:709: error: 'holebegin' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/mm.h:709: error: 'holelen' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/mm.h:709: error: too many arguments to function 'unmap_mapping_range'

include/linux/mm.h: At top level:

include/linux/mm.h:712: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/mm.h:713: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/mm.h:713: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/mm.h:714: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pgprot_t'

include/linux/mm.h:715: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pgprot_t'

include/linux/mm.h:745: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pte_t'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'vma_wants_writenotify':

include/linux/mm.h:792: error: 'struct vm_area_struct' has no member named 'vm_flags'

include/linux/mm.h:799: error: 'struct vm_area_struct' has no member named 'vm_ops'

include/linux/mm.h:799: error: 'struct vm_area_struct' has no member named 'vm_ops'

include/linux/mm.h:803: warning: implicit declaration of function 'pgprot_val'

include/linux/mm.h:803: error: 'struct vm_area_struct' has no member named 'vm_page_prot'

include/linux/mm.h:804: error: 'protection_map' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/mm.h:813: error: 'struct vm_area_struct' has no member named 'vm_file'

include/linux/mm.h:813: error: 'struct vm_area_struct' has no member named 'vm_file'

include/linux/mm.h:814: error: 'struct vm_area_struct' has no member named 'vm_file'

include/linux/mm.h: At top level:

include/linux/mm.h:817: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

include/linux/mm.h:819: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pgd_t'

include/linux/mm.h:820: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pud_t'

include/linux/mm.h:821: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pmd_t'

include/linux/mm.h:822: error: expected ')' before '*' token

include/linux/mm.h:842:16: warning: "CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS" is not defined

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'vma_nonlinear_insert':

include/linux/mm.h:973: error: 'struct vm_area_struct' has no member named 'shared'

include/linux/mm.h:974: error: 'struct vm_area_struct' has no member named 'shared'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'do_mmap':

include/linux/mm.h:1007: error: 'EINVAL' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/mm.h:1008: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PAGE_ALIGN'

include/linux/mm.h:1010: error: 'PAGE_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/mm.h:1011: error: 'PAGE_SHIFT' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/mm.h: At top level:

include/linux/mm.h:1016: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/mm.h:1022: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/mm.h:1024: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/mm.h:1024: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

include/linux/mm.h:1029: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pgprot_t'

include/linux/mm.h: In function 'vma_pages':

include/linux/mm.h:1077: error: 'PAGE_SHIFT' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/mm.h: At top level:

include/linux/mm.h:1080: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'vm_get_page_prot'

include/linux/mm.h:1085: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pgprot_t'

include/linux/mm.h:1119: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/mm.h:1119: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'loff_t'

In file included from include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

                 from include/linux/blkdev.h:10,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/highmem.h:7:28: error: asm/cacheflush.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

                 from include/linux/blkdev.h:10,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/highmem.h: In function 'clear_user_highpage':

include/linux/highmem.h:56: warning: implicit declaration of function 'clear_user_page'

include/linux/highmem.h: In function 'clear_highpage':

include/linux/highmem.h:78: warning: implicit declaration of function 'clear_page'

include/linux/highmem.h: In function 'memclear_highpage_flush':

include/linux/highmem.h:89: error: 'PAGE_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/highmem.h:92: error: too many arguments to function 'memset'

include/linux/highmem.h:93: warning: implicit declaration of function 'flush_dcache_page'

include/linux/highmem.h: In function 'copy_user_highpage':

include/linux/highmem.h:103: warning: implicit declaration of function 'copy_user_page'

include/linux/highmem.h: In function 'copy_highpage':

include/linux/highmem.h:116: warning: implicit declaration of function 'copy_page'

In file included from include/linux/blkdev.h:10,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/pagemap.h: At top level:

include/linux/pagemap.h:123: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'page_offset'

include/linux/pagemap.h: In function 'linear_page_index':

include/linux/pagemap.h:131: error: 'PAGE_SHIFT' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/pagemap.h:132: error: 'struct vm_area_struct' has no member named 'vm_pgoff'

include/linux/pagemap.h: In function 'fault_in_pages_writeable':

include/linux/pagemap.h:205: warning: implicit declaration of function '__put_user'

include/linux/pagemap.h:213: error: 'PAGE_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/pagemap.h: In function 'fault_in_pages_readable':

include/linux/pagemap.h:225: warning: implicit declaration of function '__get_user'

include/linux/pagemap.h:229: error: 'PAGE_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/blkdev.h:13,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/mempool.h: At top level:

include/linux/mempool.h:56: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/mempool.h: In function 'mempool_create_kmalloc_pool':

include/linux/mempool.h:59: error: 'size' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/mempool.h: At top level:

include/linux/mempool.h:61: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/mempool.h: In function 'mempool_create_kzalloc_pool':

include/linux/mempool.h:64: error: 'size' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from include/linux/bio.h:25,

                 from include/linux/blkdev.h:14,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/ioprio.h: In function 'task_ioprio':

include/linux/ioprio.h:50: warning: implicit declaration of function 'WARN_ON'

include/linux/ioprio.h:50: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'ioprio'

include/linux/ioprio.h:51: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'ioprio'

In file included from include/linux/blkdev.h:14,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/bio.h: At top level:

include/linux/bio.h:110: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'atomic_t'

include/linux/bio.h:271: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'atomic_t'

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:52,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/blkdev.h:18:29: error: asm/scatterlist.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/scsi/scsi_cmnd.h:4,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:53,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/dma-mapping.h:34:29: error: asm/dma-mapping.h: No such file or directory

In file included from include/scsi/scsi_cmnd.h:4,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:53,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/linux/dma-mapping.h:40: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'dma_get_required_mask'

include/linux/dma-mapping.h:50: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dma_addr_t'

include/linux/dma-mapping.h:51: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dma_addr_t'

include/linux/dma-mapping.h:51: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/dma-mapping.h:63: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'dma_addr_t'

include/linux/dma-mapping.h:63: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/linux/dma-mapping.h: In function 'dma_mark_declared_memory_occupied':

include/linux/dma-mapping.h:65: error: 'EBUSY' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:53,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/scsi/scsi_cmnd.h: At top level:

include/scsi/scsi_cmnd.h:21: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'dma_addr_t'

include/scsi/scsi_cmnd.h:128: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

include/scsi/scsi_cmnd.h:128: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'size_t'

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:54,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/scsi/scsi_device.h:16: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u32'

include/scsi/scsi_device.h:132: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'atomic_t'

include/scsi/scsi_device.h: In function 'scsi_target':

include/scsi/scsi_device.h:193: error: 'struct scsi_device' has no member named 'sdev_gendev'

include/scsi/scsi_device.h: In function 'scsi_device_reprobe':

include/scsi/scsi_device.h:303: error: 'struct scsi_device' has no member named 'sdev_gendev'

include/scsi/scsi_device.h: In function 'scsi_device_online':

include/scsi/scsi_device.h:321: error: 'struct scsi_device' has no member named 'sdev_state'

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:55,

                 from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

include/scsi/scsi.h: At top level:

include/scsi/scsi.h:232: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u8'

include/scsi/scsi.h:250: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u8'

include/scsi/scsi.h:436: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'scsi_to_u32'

In file included from /home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/os_linux.c:6:

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:63:5: warning: "LINUX_VERSION_CODE" is not defined

/home/xander/rr2310_00-linux-src-1.12/osm/linux/osm_linux.h:63:2

----------

